# Would you ever go back from 5/6/+ string to 4 string bass?



## thedarkoceans (Sep 15, 2011)

that's the question.sometimes i think if i would like to go back.maybe for playing songs in DGCF.then i think,that would be useless,since i have a 5 string bass.what do you think? would you ever buy another bass for an alternate tuning?

tdo.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 15, 2011)

It would depend on the purpose of the bass. I play a 5 string now, wanting to bump up to 6, but I have no problem with playing a 4 string. 
I would tune a 6 string to F#BEADG. If I somehow ended up in a band where the guitarist(s) only tuned to EADGBE, I would get a 4 string next chance I got since the F# and B would simply be in the way and would probably be mostly unused with that band. And if the band split up later on, then I still gained a bass with different woods and construction from the 6 string (thus, different tone), and then I can tune it to whatever the hell I want to tune it to and use it when I want/need the different tone of the 4 string.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't even have a bass and I still wouldn't 'go back' to a four-string. Versatility with as few instruments as possible for me.


----------



## Origin (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the feel of 4, 5 and 6-strings so sure.  Love me a classy P-bass as much as my fretless 5er and the Spector 6 I ended up selling.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

sometimes i dont want all that weight and extra fretboard, i only have a 6 for now (sold my old 4) but im looking into a cort curbow 4 string and will probly tune it BEAD


----------



## TelosHedge (Sep 15, 2011)

he who has the most strings is not necessarily the most equipped.

guitar analogy - play a D/F# chord with your thumb on a 7 string. you can't, at least not as easily as you can on a 6. you might have an extra 4th of notes with that string, but you've lost some versatility with it being in the way.

i apply the same sort of logic to the bass, but obviously with different examples. i have a 6, a 5, and a 4 here. every time i pick up my 6 i don't feel like i have more options, i feel i have less in truth. to me comfort is everything. if i can't feel the instrument the right way, i can't play it the way i want to. to be fair, in general i usually play a 5 so a 6 might feel a bit 'extra' to me. however, if i ever jump down to my 4 (and i do, quite often) i never feel anything is 'missing.' they've all just got their own jive to them. i can't do some things on a 4, and the same concept applies with a 5, and even with a 6, and probably would also with a 7 if i owned one.

oh, and as for the alternate tuning thing, yes, i would absolutely have another bass for the concept. if you're going to tune a 4th up ala victor wooten or something, you'll for damn sure need different gauge strings and a setup to go with them!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2011)

I have. 

My main basses went from five and six string Carvin and Music Man basses to a 4-string Fender J-Bass. Not to say that I'll never go back to fives or sixes, I just happen to prefer a 4-string at this time. 

I'm already gearing up for a five or six string Dingwall for early next year.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 15, 2011)

All depends on what you're gonna do and play. But yes, I actually prefer the feel of a 4 string but it's nice having that low B. On the other hand, it's more fun to play a 4 as well for some reason, probably because you can fuck around a lot more and not play shitty. At least I can 

I also hate to play in drop tunings on 5 string basses and 7 string guitars where you drop the E string.. The B just gets in the way. And don't tell me to tune it to A, because if I drop it, I won't even be using the 5th/7th string.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 15, 2011)

I swap between my 4-string Schecter, P-bass, and Ric and my 5-string Dingwall and ATK. All depends what I'm playing and how I'm feeling


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 15, 2011)

I switch between 4, 5 and upright. I definitely prefer the 5, but I wouldn't say that if I'm playing the 4 I'm going "back" - it's a different instrument, with different string spacing and a different tuning (standard, whereas my 5 is down to G#).


----------



## Sephael (Sep 15, 2011)

started out with a 5 string, I've picked up a couple 4s but they always feel too damn tiny.


----------



## 6and10 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephael said:


> started out with a 5 string, I've picked up a couple 4s but they always feel too damn tiny.


 
I hear ya.

I think I would. It's not so much about versatility in an instrument, as it is that playing within a more limited range can help you think differently and open up a fresh perspective (for me at least). Just like moving to a bigger can open up new possibilities. Or using very unorthodox tunings. Or switching to fretless. Anything outside of your "comfort zone" can get interesting results.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Sep 15, 2011)

I went from a 4 to a 6, having only played a 5 in between a few times, but never actually owning one. 6 is my favorite number of strings for bass. I wouldn't want to go back to 4 except for the following reason: being in a punk band that doesn't require more than 4 strings, because I don't have that much mobility with my 6 string, so I can't go insane and kick people in the face on stage (not that I do that anyways though ), but also because it's just weird for me to have a 6 string for a band if I wouldn't use all 6 strings. But yeah it comes down to what I'm doing. I only got a 6 string for my own solo projects, because I require a large range, and I want to also play some jazzy type stuff and some more interesting bass lines in general. I thought 5 was enough, but then I realized that I wanted an extra high string, so 6 was the logical choice for me. But I don't think I'd go back exclusively to 4.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 15, 2011)

I've jumped from 4 to 5 to 6 strings back and forth on many numerous occasions without flinching. Though nowadays I only own 5 strings, I may get a 4 and a 6 sometime soon.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 16, 2011)

Never... what would I do with a 4 string?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 16, 2011)

Right now my only bass is a Peavey Grind BXP 6-string. I want to sell it to my brother. I love the bass to death, it's a neck-thru and is very comfortable, but the string spacing is too narrow for finger picking. I'm dying to get another 4 though. I'm suffering from major GAS for a nice Fender J. I also really want the Ibanez 5-string SR fretless. I really love how Ibanez basses play, and the string spacing on their 5's aren't all that narrow.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes it is nice to not play an ironing board with frets.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 16, 2011)

I started on a 4, went up to 5, then 6...now I'm back down to 4. As the music I play changes, so does the instrument with which I play it. I'm building a 4-string fretless now, and my next will be a 36" 5-string fretted subcontra (F# B E A D). They have different purposes, obviously. The point is, I don't see any reason to isolate myself to one bass configuration.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 16, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Sometimes it is nice to not play an ironing board with frets.



But when you do, it's pretty damn awesome!



Oh wait...


----------



## vansinn (Sep 17, 2011)

Having a 35" 7-stringer, which isn't too well suited for happy slapping, I'd love a shorter, lighter, higher-hanging 4-string P- or J-style bass for the funky happy slapping stuff.
Also, some distorted powerchord works (for hardrock, think Lenny/Mötörhead style) will be easier on a 4-stringer.
Apart from this, I have a problem seeing myself playing any less than a 6-er.

(I'm mostly a guitar player, next week finally on an 8-stringer)


----------



## SD83 (Sep 17, 2011)

Right now, I'm thinking of going back to 5 string bass from 6, as I still have to find any purpose for the high string in my band (just changed tuning so the two highest strings have the same note, I have to play around with that a bit to see if it works), but for some occasions, a four string might be cool as well... + I'm a bit of an addict when it comes to building basses, so a four string is definitly coming someday


----------



## Explorer (Sep 18, 2011)

I just realized that although I own 4,-, 5- and 6-string fretless basses, my fretted basses are both 6-string (SR506 and Curbow)....


----------



## xfilth (Sep 19, 2011)

I currently have a six string Ibby Prestige, but I have considered getting a similar 5 string, because I never really use the upper registers. Also recently started considering going to a 4 string with BEAD tuning for the same reasons.

I love my 4 string fretless J-bass


----------



## TolerancEJ (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it would benefit a musician to be equally comfortable picking up a bass of any string number. My basses range from 4, 5, 6, & 7-strings. I divide my practice-time equally among them all.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 19, 2011)

I've recently started playing some funk with my teacher. And it's a FUCKING BREEZE to play it one a 4 string compared to a 5. The low B and tighter string spacing just gets in the way.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 21, 2011)

TelosHedge said:


> he who has the most strings is not necessarily the most equipped.
> 
> guitar analogy - play a D/F# chord with your thumb on a 7 string. you can't, at least not as easily as you can on a 6. you might have an extra 4th of notes with that string, but you've lost some versatility with it being in the way.


Honestly, I can't even do that on a ukelele.  The way I play (and the way my thumb is) prevents me from playing that way. Ironing board ftw.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2011)

I only own a four string bass but a 6 is what I'd really like.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 22, 2011)

I play an 8, 6 both fretted and fretless, 5er, and a 4 I like to have options for different genre's and feels. I usually use my fretless 6 the most but my 4 string is my highest end bass and its alot of fun.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 22, 2011)

No, my playing style is my playing style. I don't move back and forth between string sets unless it's absolutely necessary. Started on a four, moved up to a five six months later, stayed on a five for about seven years, and moved up to six.

Unforunately, that leaves me with four five-bangers sitting on a stand in a corner.


----------



## ericsleepless (Sep 23, 2011)

I have only a 4 string bass but I want to get a 6 string. I don't think I'd ever go back depending on the quality of the 6 string.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 24, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> No, my playing style is my playing style. I don't move back and forth between string sets unless it's absolutely necessary. Started on a four, moved up to a five six months later, stayed on a five for about seven years, and moved up to six.
> 
> Unforunately, that leaves me with four five-bangers sitting on a stand in a corner.



You should sell the four 5er's and get a sick 6er.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 24, 2011)

I kind of want to get a 5 or 6-string bass but keep my 4-string and tune it in 5ths CGDA


----------



## TolerancEJ (Sep 28, 2011)

TolerancEJ said:


> I think it would benefit a musician to be equally comfortable picking up a bass of any string number. My basses range from 4, 5, 6, & 7-strings. I divide my practice-time equally among them all.


 
Besides, there are some cool basses which are presently only available as a 4-string or might look odd in a different configuration:
The Kala U-Bass (Uke style - I'm aware of the 5-string solidbody.)
DeArmond Ashbory
Gibson Les Paul Standard Oversized OSB Bass
Gibson G3
Cort Gene Simmons Axe

I'm sure there are more, but just a short list, for a point.


----------



## Milotts (Sep 28, 2011)

i guess it really all depends on what you need it for, ive played 4, 5 and 6 strings. at the moment im playing a 4 string for G# but also getting my hands on a 5 string for FAEAD. limiting yourself to just 4 strings or 5 strings would be a silly idea in my opinion lol


----------



## robotsatemygma (Sep 29, 2011)

I own both a 4 string and 5 string Jazz. I love both equally as they are opposites. The 5 string has a rosewood fretboard and 70's pickup spacing, where as the 4 string is a maple fretboard and normal pick spacing... different tones, different vibe. 

The reason I have both is because of versatility. I've been writing music that requires the 5 string but my 4 string is my main go to bass. It's just so classy and fits my hand like a glove. Not the OJ Simpson glove though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

I never played a 4 string bass... 

I started at 5.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 29, 2011)

i passed to 5 after 6 months of playing, and i'm 13.


----------



## carcass (Oct 1, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> But when you do, it's pretty damn awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait...




I love guzheng


----------



## Ckackley (Oct 1, 2011)

I played a 4 in a jazz band for a while and thought "This is cool".. Then I started playing 7 string guitar and I couldn't write complimentary bass parts without downtuning and losing the high string. So, my loving wife bought me a 5 string bass. I don't think I'll ever go back to four. I installed a thumb rest above the B string so if I'm using the B I'll hook my thumb on the rest and let my fingers go crazy, if I'm playing something that's "strictly for 4" I'll hook my thumb on the B string. Might not be the best technique but I'm primarily a guitar player now. lol


----------



## yingmin (Oct 1, 2011)

I prefer 6 strings, or 5 if a 6 isn't available, but there are definitely some thing that I find harder to play on anything more than 4.


----------



## tasteslikecrab (Oct 1, 2011)

I love my six, honestly, but trying to play any sort of slap bass on it is kinda ridiculous so I switch to my five when I'm starting to feel funky. I don't really play fours often, basses just feel empty to me without that b down there. ):


----------



## Swedjent (Oct 5, 2011)

Although there isn't actually any rational reason for me to prefer four strings I sometimes do. I play a lot of different music, and sometimes a 4string just feels more right than a 5string. I own two basses; one Ibanez SR5 and one Hofner Club, and I wouldn't be able to choose which one I like the most! 

On the other hand, fuck that. I'd pick the Hofner anyday unless I'm about to play metal. The ibanez has such a sterile sound that I'd rather cut my arm of than using it for e.g 50's jazz. But for metal it works really great, but as metal is just one of many styles I love it would have to go.


----------



## Swedjent (Oct 5, 2011)

But of course, no matter how right it feels playing a 4string, when you suddenly can't fret even a low Eb your head will go boom.


----------



## ericsleepless (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually, I honestly would like to have a 4 string and a 6 string. 

I would actually LOVE to have all three but I would have a 4 string for Standard/Drop-D tuning and then the 6 string for everything else.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2011)

I never owned a 4 string bass before. I've played them and just find that a 5 feels better in my hands.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Oct 14, 2011)

iron blast said:


> You should sell the four 5er's and get a sick 6er.



Already have a sick 6er, but I can't really be bothered to post a NBD thread or anything.
I'm trying to sell my 5s to upgrade some hardware, though.


----------



## Herrick (Oct 16, 2011)

I recently got back into Bass. I haven't played a 5-string yet, but I'd really like to. I know the thread question doesn't really apply to me but I'll answer anyway 'cause I'm bored: I don't picture myself ever going back to a 6-string guitar so I imagine if I ever got a 5-string bass, I wouldn't go back to a 4-string. I'm waaaaay too lazy to tune down and I've always been a "One Guitar/Bass To Rule Them All" kinda mang. In conclusion, I think a 5-string bass would reign supreme


----------



## malice (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone actually asked me this exact question recently and my answer was absolutely not. I've gotten too attached to the low B string.


----------



## NeglectedField (Nov 9, 2011)

I couldn't give up my 5'er. But I'd sure like a 4 or two just for the wonderful simplicity of it all. Every time I play a 4 it's oddly refreshing.


----------



## mortality (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread inspired me to pick up my four string for the first time in about a month. I hated it (probably because I've become used to the flatwounds on my fretless six string). It also felt incredibly tiny. I might even sell the damn thing to get money for a seven-string guitar.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a five that i sold a few months ago and recently bought a four. I don't really miss the extra string, and I find the four more comfortable.


----------



## spudz (Jan 7, 2012)

Even when it comes to some funky slapping, I would use my 6string. It's just what I'm used to. Else it would be just confusing.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jan 11, 2012)

I only have a five and have only played a five. I want a four, but don't think I'd use it that much. I want a six more than a four.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 12, 2012)

Never say never, but I much prefer my 5s and my 7 to the four string.


----------

